# Vatika Oil-I Think I Accidently Stumbled on Something!



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

Okay I am not one to promote topical growth enhancers, not saying I have something against them, it's just that I am too lazy to try them. And I always feel that when doing such it is best to post before and after pics, which I don't have. So with that being said, I am going to call this a "recommendation" rather than a growth/enhancer story. Let me start by saying I  also never had problems with my hair line thinning, sides yes, hairline never. 

Okay, so now that winter has began (and I am in the cold cold state of Ohio) I have been noticing some flakes around my hair line and part ( I usually bun so my part is in the middle). Not dandruff because it couldn't be "scratched up" like most dandruff, just flaky dryness. So I ventured onto trying stuff to put on it. Moisturizers gave me pimples, kemi oyl game me dandruff, and so on and so on. 

I read my bottles and I noticed that Vatika oil has lemon and neem oil in it  which supposed to help with dandruff. So I started using Vatika oil once a day in the monring, which stopped the flakyness immediatly which I am very fond of. I just applied it to my part, the upper part of my sideburns and around my hair line, before I went in the shower, so I can remove any excess oil from my face while showering. So I have doing this for about a month and a half and I notice something. I am starting to look hairy.

I'm not talking about little short hairs, I am talking long baby hairs, and my side burns look thicker than Ashante's (before she got celebed up). Now once again, I never had trouble with my hairline, and as a matter of fact I always had thick sideburns. It just that this Vatika oil (I think it is the culprit) is making my hairline a lot hairier. I even asked my sister if she noticed it and she even said yeah.  

I just wanted to tell you ladies this just in case you might want to try it or just need a little help thickening the hairline. I am not saying it is THE culprit but I am sure it is. I look around at the Indian woman at my school and they all have thick hairy hairlines and maybe it is something in this oil that they use that helps. Anyways just wanted to throw a suggestion out there. I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics.

Pic of vatika oil:






ETA:
Dabur Vatika Hair Oil Coconut Ingredients:
Coconut oil 	
Neem Leaves 	
Brahmi 	
Amla 	
Harar 	
Bahera 	
Kapurkachri 	
Henna 	
D.M Water 	
Cow milk 	
Rosemary Oil 	
Lemon oil 	
Perfume 	
Antioxidant - tert. Butyle hydroquinon


----------



## shunta (Jan 1, 2007)

*I'm laughing to myself about the comment on Ashanti's sideburns* 


Anyway, these ingredients look vey impressive. I may have to try it. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting I started to purchase this oil last month but I brought Anmol (pure cocnut oil)  by Dabur instead. When I run out I can see myself purchasing this based on your recommendation.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> *I'm laughing to myself about the comment on Ashanti's sideburns*
> 
> 
> Anyway, these ingredients look vey impressive. I may have to try it. Where did you buy it from?


 
Lol, I had to throw that in there. I got mines from the Indian store.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

cicilypayne said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting I started to purchase this oil last month but I brought Anmol (pure cocnut oil)  by Dabur instead. When I run out I can see myself purchasing this based on your recommendation.


 
I never seen Anmol coconut oil, I will be on the lookout for that.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to have to try this.  Is it scented?


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

hondahoney007 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to try this. Is it scented?


 
Lol, it says it has fragrance to it, but it has a smell it isn't fruity or perfumed, i can't describe it. imo it doesn't stink though, a natural scent, i like it. you probably have to smell it for yourself but it def. isn't powerful.


----------



## tsiporah (Jan 1, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Okay I am not one to promote topical growth enhancers, not saying I have something against them, it's just that I am too lazy to try them. And I always feel that when doing such it is best to post before and after pics, which I don't have. So with that being said, I am going to call this a "recommendation" rather than a growth/enhancer story. Let me start by saying I also never had problems with my hair line thinning, sides yes, hairline never.
> 
> Okay, so now that winter has began (and I am in the cold cold state of Ohio) I have been noticing some flakes around my hair line and part ( I usually bun so my part is in the middle). Not dandruff because it couldn't be "scratched up" like most dandruff, just flaky dryness. So I ventured onto trying stuff to put on it. Moisturizers gave me pimples, kemi oyl game me dandruff, and so on and so on.
> 
> ...


 
I am in Ohio too.  Cleveland/Akron area.   Yeah, I know what you mean about that cold since I am towards the Glacier North.

Been wanting to try that Vatika been also I see the shops have is the shampoo and conditioner and  not the oil.


----------



## blackbarbie (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know about the growth, but I can definitely say it does a lot for softness and shine!! The reason I say I don't know about the growth is that I have been wearing braidouts and twistouts for about the past month or so and I have been sealing my moisturizer with this vatika oil so my hair won't be so dry feeling when the style sets.  I love this stuff.   It's neither too light or too heavy and when my braids dry and i take them down, they are very soft.


----------



## navsegda (Jan 1, 2007)

hondahoney007 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to try this.  Is it scented?


Oh, it's scented alright.  As someone else put it, it smells like really bad Indian curry.

I do love the list of ingredients in it.  That's one reason why I bought it and why I force myself to tolerate the smell.  I use it to prepoo most often...but when I put a little on my hair after shampoo days, I always add a little Amla Lite oil to combat the smell.

P.S.  I ordered mine from eastwestbazaar.com


----------



## navsegda (Jan 1, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Okay I am not one to promote topical growth enhancers, not saying I have something against them, it's just that I am too lazy to try them. And I always feel that when doing such it is best to post before and after pics, which I don't have. So with that being said, I am going to call this a "recommendation" rather than a growth/enhancer story. Let me start by saying I  also never had problems with my hair line thinning, sides yes, hairline never.
> 
> Okay, so now that winter has began (and I am in the cold cold state of Ohio) I have been noticing some flakes around my hair line and part ( I usually bun so my part is in the middle). Not dandruff because it couldn't be "scratched up" like most dandruff, just flaky dryness. So I ventured onto trying stuff to put on it. Moisturizers gave me pimples, kemi oyl game me dandruff, and so on and so on.
> 
> ...



I really think you're onto something about the growth.  I've read several places that this oil promotes hair growth, and one of the ingredients that specifically plays a huge part in that is the Rosemary Oil.


----------



## Precious_1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought this 3 days ago, I dont like the smell at all, but I am going to give it a try.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 1, 2007)

..................


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 1, 2007)

I purchase my Vatika oil locally (1.99 for 6.76oz) I use it on my scalp because it fights dandruff. I am 4 weeks post and I'm feeling more growth than normal. I didn't want to say anything before because  I thought I was hallucinatingerplexed  
But I gotta say, for such a small price, I'm getting more than just dandruff free hair. No, it's not "reversion". I relaxed after 14 weeks, and there was considerably more growth than now.

I say let's get other Vatika users to monitor their usage and report back!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

tsiporah said:
			
		

> I am in Ohio too.  Cleveland/Akron area.   Yeah, I know what you mean about that cold since I am towards the Glacier North.
> 
> Been wanting to try that Vatika been also I see the shops have is the shampoo and conditioner and  not the oil.



I am in cincinnati right by the river and that wind is NOOOO joke.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

blackbarbie said:
			
		

> I don't know about the growth, but I can definitely say it does a lot for softness and shine!! The reason I say I don't know about the growth is that I have been wearing braidouts and twistouts for about the past month or so and I have been sealing my moisturizer with this vatika oil so my hair won't be so dry feeling when the style sets.  I love this stuff.   It's neither too light or too heavy and when my braids dry and i take them down, they are very soft.



I love this oil for sealing too, I use it to out my ponytail and use regular coconut oil for my ends. It does leave the hair nice and soft.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 1, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> I really think you're onto something about the growth.  I've read several places that this oil promotes hair growth, and one of the ingredients that specifically plays a huge part in that is the Rosemary Oil.



I don't know, I really don't but something is up.


----------



## Recherché.Beauty (Jan 1, 2007)

I may need some of this cause my corn flakes are getting out of hand


----------



## Summer_Rain (Jan 1, 2007)

hmmm...i've had 2 big bottles of this stuff in my stash for about a month now and didn't even realize it!  I'd like to thicken up my nape...so I may just try this


----------



## Radianthealth (Jan 1, 2007)

I love my Vatika Oil I just put some in a nozzle tip bottle with some Rosemary Oil to use on my scalp daily.


----------



## twistedsista (Jan 1, 2007)

Vitika Oil is fantastic.  I have been using it for the last 3 months and my hair is stronger and thicker.  It really adds the best shine to my hair and helps to detangle my hair after washing.  I plan to buy some more in a couple of days.  I also put it into my henna treatment this past weekend.  Would definately recommend it to anyone.


----------



## twistedsista (Jan 1, 2007)

I love this oil.  It gives great shine and strength to my hair.  My hair actually absorbs it and does not feel greasy.  It also helps with detangling.  Highly recommened.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jan 1, 2007)

navsegda said:
			
		

> Oh, it's scented alright.  As someone else put it, it smells like really bad Indian curry.
> 
> I do love the list of ingredients in it.  That's one reason why I bought it and why I force myself to tolerate the smell.  I use it to prepoo most often...but when I put a little on my hair after shampoo days, I always add a little Amla Lite oil to combat the smell.
> 
> P.S.  I ordered mine from eastwestbazaar.com





Thank you navsegda. I'll check out their website.


----------



## Nita81 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was raving about this to my bf(who I'm sure was half listening ) earlier today. 

I've been using this for the past 2 weeks. I haven't noticed any growth....but I did notice the softness, silkiness, and shine!


----------



## victorious (Jan 1, 2007)

Although I've only used it for about a week, I really like it.  I thought it would have smelled more like coconut oil since that's the main ingredient. But the first scent I smell is the lemon; and after that wears off, there's a weird smell that lingers for a bit.  I'm getting used to it.  It really softens my hair. 

It's one of Sistaslick's staples, and I finally tried it.  I'll put a little extra on the hairline at night after reading your review.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 2, 2007)

Why'd I have to stumble up in here??
WHY

I had PJ issues and living in London a place full of Indians I can go down the road and find this with no problem. 

Probably makes sense as why some of those indian women are quite hairy with thick sideburns and hair lines.


----------



## Nenah (Jan 2, 2007)

bought this and haven't tried it yet I guess I will thanks for your review


----------



## naturaline (Jan 2, 2007)

i love this oil- it was the only thing i could put in every day when my hairs flat ironed felt GREAT and the shine was like whooow!!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 2, 2007)

naturaline said:
			
		

> i love this oil- it was the only thing i could put in every day when my hairs flat ironed felt GREAT and the shine was like whooow!!!



Did you notice any extra growth/thickness from it?


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jan 2, 2007)

O.k., I'm definately going to give Vatika oil a try...I'd been eyeing a product that has the same ingredients as the Vatika Oil, but it costs 45 dollars!  Here it is:



















 

 





VIEW ALL PRODUCTS BY Global Goddess *Shine Coconut Amla Revitalizing Hair Treatment 
For shiny, thick locks women in India rub it in! Amla that is! This 'divine' fruit, also known as Indian Gooseberry, is one of the richest natural sources of vitamin C. Just a touch of this extract brings a natural shine, soft texture and rejuvenated health to your lifeless locks. Hair strength is enhanced with anti-oxidant rich grape seed and neem oils, while coconut oil and henna make each strand shine. It's a miracle for your mane - and don't forget your body -- rub in any leftovers for touchable skin softness! 
*

I'm so glad I don't have to buy this...it's amazing the deals you'll find at the indian stores!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jan 2, 2007)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> O.k., I'm definately going to give Vatika oil a try...I'd been eyeing a product that has the same ingredients as the Vatika Oil, but it costs 45 dollars! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Global Goddess nun bumped their damn heads!!! 45 dollars?!


----------



## Aalize (Feb 14, 2007)

Locks and anyone else, are you still getting great results from this product?


----------



## newflowers (Feb 14, 2007)

Are any of you ladies still using this product? I need more oil and am going to Little India this weekend.


----------



## SohoHair (Feb 14, 2007)

I've posted about my results with Vatika oil a couple of times but I'll sing it's praises anytime someone let's me. 

I've been using it consistently for about 6 weeks, applying it to my scalp every night, massaging it in, and paying particular attention to my edges and right temple which were very thin.  I now have loooooong, dark, thick hairs growing there.  This is an area that has been damaged for years due to microbraids and even with all the babying I've done for it over the past year (I even tried MN with no success)n I had only seen moderate progress.  My mother, aunts and even uncles have noticed and commented on the difference.  I am also now getting thick silky sideburns which I've never had in my life, even as a child.   

Vatika oil is AMAZING and full of Ayurvedic herbs that promote healthy strong hair growth.  I love it and it's an absolute hands-down staple.


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 14, 2007)

Vatika and amnol . . . thats my stuff.   I've been using it just about since the start of my hair journey.  Definitely a staple for me.


----------



## newflowers (Feb 14, 2007)

thank you - I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Feb 14, 2007)

I mix whats left of my coconut oil with vatika and emu oil and use it to oil my scalp, belive it or not, its pretty light...doesnt wear my hair down at all. Anyway- my hair has been growing like a weed. Its like I've been oil my scalp with mn or something, minus the dryness that mn gives you. I'm a big fan of vatika as well!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 14, 2007)

How much are ya'll paying for it in the stores?  How much are ya'll paying for it online?


----------



## God's Anointed (Feb 15, 2007)

I have this oil and i guess now i will be using it on my edges to see if they will start to fill in again.  They started thinning out and so did my nape so i'll give this a try for about 2 months and see how this goes.  I think i'll add peppermint oil to my Vatika though.


----------



## Aalize (Feb 15, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> How much are ya'll paying for it in the stores?  How much are ya'll paying for it online?



I paid $5.99CAD for a 10oz bottle at a local grocery store.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> How much are ya'll paying for it in the stores? How much are ya'll paying for it online?


 
I found it locally for $4.99.

I am loving this oil for my hair.  It's like coconut oil on steroids.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 15, 2007)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Vatika and amnol . . . thats my stuff.   I've been using it just about since the start of my hair journey.  Definitely a staple for me.



That Amnol is the bomb but hard to find locally. =(  Oh well, I ventured back to the Vatika again, going to give it the ole' college try one mo' 'gin.


----------



## Dual (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Lord, I just found a website I can order this stuff from close to me in the UK. 

I didnt want to be a PJ but its seems Ive caught the bug!

Where Am I gonna store all of this stuff!


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm going to bump this thread.   

This thread is so informative.  I'm making a purchase from eastwestbazaar.com right now.  I love the bangles too.


----------



## The Girl (Mar 1, 2007)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> O.k., I'm definately going to give Vatika oil a try...I'd been eyeing a product that has the same ingredients as the Vatika Oil, but it costs 45 dollars!  Here it is:


oh wow better stock up before it goes up like I hear mtg did huh?


----------



## patient1 (Mar 1, 2007)

The creator of that Goddess Oil is Indian.

What a smart cookie!!! She's like folks who sell 50 buck shea butter products to those who were too stuffy to enter an African grocer.

She's definitely marketing that to those who never heard of Vatika (and probably think that's a Black woman's name!!), wouldn't bother to search, and wouldn't feel comfortable going to an Indian grocer. 45 bucks for the convenience!!

p1


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Mar 1, 2007)

I just bought a 10 oz bottle for 4.99 a couple days ago!!  So far, I really love this oil.  Its nice and light, and it leaves my hair really soft and shiny    I will definately keep on using to see how much hair starts sproutin!!

BTW, the smell does not bug me at all.  I kind of like it...I've smelled waaaay worse.


----------



## aprilj (Mar 1, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff.  I've been OD'ing on it for 2wks now  .  This is definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm trying to narrow down my products but with all the great reviews posted I went to my local Indian Store and purchased some vatika oil $5.99, Amla oil $1.69, and some Shikakai $3.99. Now to take these braids out and see what all the rave is about


----------



## azul11 (Mar 4, 2007)

bump. God bless you all.


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Mar 4, 2007)

I ran into a couple of Indian ladies at the Indian store who use it.  When I asked them what they thought about it, they were raving about it  

I asked them how they used it.  They said it was the best oil they ever used.  They normally soak their hair in it, cover their head with a scarf overnight, and then wash it out in the morning.  They said it made they hair very smooth and silky.  Sometimes they put it through their hair during the daytime.


----------



## Naphy (Mar 4, 2007)

I just bought some Vatika oil yesterday and I can't wait to use it on my hair (after removing my braids). I will pre-poo over night and rinse out in the morning.
I think it would be more effective, like what you said nefertiti0906 ^^


----------



## Qetesh (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought some of this with some henna and alma oil last week from the local indian grocery. 

i dont really like the smell so i havnt used it too much on my hair yet... but with all these raves i am going to have to suck it up and use it more often, i made myself an essential oil blend to thicken up my sides but after reading this i may alter that with the Vatika oil.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 4, 2007)

This stuff is wonderful.  I have also put some sulfer in it and use it as an orderless MTG.

I really like using it.  I am finding I am using more of the Indian products for my hair than other commerical products.

They just seem to be helping and I see the results and like what I see.

I use all the powders in paste form or as a tea to rinse my hair, I will even put some of the products in my daily spritz.


----------



## stinastina (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought this stuff on accident a while ago because I wanted the free bar of honey saffron soap attached to it. Then last week I ran out of my favorite leave-in (Lacio) and decided to use it. Honestly, I don't care for the smell, but the first thing I noticed was that it straightens out my hair. I think it will make a real good leave-in for roller sets and I'm going to try it this weekend. I like how it makes my hair soft and silky and I'm going to track and see how fast my hair grows on it.


----------



## alexstin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm gonna have to pull this out again! I hate the old coffee smell but I really want to thicken my edges.


----------



## mommatide (Mar 9, 2007)

*GREAT, HERE I GO AGAIN BACK TO THE LOCAL BAZAR TO FEED THE PJ IN ME*


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm hairy enough, but my nape is about 0.5 inches shorter than the rest so I just may give this a shot. Thanks for the tip LocksOfLuv.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 10, 2007)

Bumping are people still using this regularly?


----------



## stinastina (Mar 10, 2007)

I am. I just did a roller set with it last night. My hair came out pretty straight. I only flat ironed a few spots at low heat. For some reason the smell is not strong after the roller set.


----------



## hothair (Mar 11, 2007)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Bumping are people still using this regularly?



yep, nightly on my scalp with sulphur powder, i think it's working (well something is...)


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 12, 2007)

LondonDiva said:
			
		

> Bumping are people still using this regularly?


 
Yes I use this every other day with MN mixed in. on the alternate days I use my sulphur mix. I actually like the herby smell. My edges have been doing so well. I have a bout 1cm of hair in my temple area where before I had a few short strands. My hairline has definitely thickened up. So I can actually see my hair line has come forward a bit. The majority of my hair was about an inch behind my hairline at the temples. So its great and works for meâ€¦


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok ya'll I finalyy got my order in from East West Bazaar.  I purchased the Amla Oil, Vatika Oil and the Coconut Oil. I'm in  with the Amla Oil.  I haven't tried the Vatika Oil yet.  It is really hard so I had to let the bottle sit in warm-hot water for a littlebit. But I never got around to using it.   I read on the back of the instructions that for best results you should leave on overnight then wash out the next morning.  I will probably do this over the weekend.


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 13, 2007)

I am going to use it everyday until June.  If I like what I see in June then I will continue.

I want to be sure to give it a chance, but so far the results I see I like so it isn't that difficult to add this to my daily hair care.


----------



## God's Anointed (Mar 13, 2007)

hothair said:
			
		

> yep, nightly on my scalp with sulphur powder, i think it's working (well something is...)


 
Hey i was gonna do this sometime this week and i was wondering how much sulfur you added to yours.  I definitely need to start using the stuff i have here.


----------



## longhairluva (Mar 13, 2007)

I just talked to my Indian co-worker and she said this is the oil the use. She also recommended Amla oil. She is picking up some bottles for me to try. She said they warm it and massage into there scalp and let it stay there for about 2 hours.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just put it on my "to-try" list for when my current hair oil treatment product is used up. I've actually heard about it a few times before. So I'll take this vatika report as a sign.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 13, 2007)

I mixed half and half MTG and Vatika last night. The Vatika TOTALLY masked the MTG. No smells other than coconut. No smells this morning either. I may try this mix daily.


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2007)

God's Anointed said:
			
		

> Hey i was gonna do this sometime this week and i was wondering how much sulfur you added to yours.  I definitely need to start using the stuff i have here.



I got the idea from Temilnd's fotki, i put in the sulphur powder about 1-1/2 tablespoons in a 240ml (8oz) applicator bottle and thenfill up with Vatika oil and voila! shiny new growth. I got my sulphur from baldwins.co.uk HTH


----------



## metalkitty (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll have to try this, all this talk about henna and other indian products has brought out the PJ in me! Can someone describe the thickness of this oil? Is it runny enough to put a color applicator nozzle on and apply directly to the scalp? I'm super lazy and am just seeing if I can skip a couple steps.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 17, 2007)

I tried looking for this oil yesterday!!
And the Indians were looking at me like I was CRAZY.

I found Amla oil.. but not Vatika,

I'll try again next week, I need some umpf in my hair growth.


----------



## Studio_gal (Mar 17, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> I tried looking for this oil yesterday!!
> And the Indians were looking at me like I was CRAZY.
> 
> I found Amla oil.. but not Vatika,
> ...


 
What part of London are you in?
Its very common in Tooting (large Indian population) - the 1st grocery (fruit and veg) I walked into had it.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 17, 2007)

I"m in north london, I'll have to venture to Tooting at some point.  
Just didn't feel like heading to south london then back through to north...

BOOO!!!

LOL

But i'm desperate, I"ll go!
Thanks!!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 17, 2007)

metalkitty said:
			
		

> Can someone describe the thickness of this oil? Is it runny enough to put a color applicator nozzle on and apply directly to the scalp? I'm super lazy and am just seeing if I can skip a couple steps.



The thickness of this oil is that of Coconut oil (that's the base oil). It's great in a color applicator bottle (which is why I use it)! Even with the Sulphur powder in it, it applies as easy as pie! 

I just bought two bottles of Vatika Oil yesterday..time to bottle swap!


----------



## Aalize (Mar 17, 2007)

metalkitty said:
			
		

> I'll have to try this, all this talk about henna and other indian products has brought out the PJ in me! Can someone describe the thickness of this oil? Is it runny enough to put a color applicator nozzle on and apply directly to the scalp? I'm super lazy and am just seeing if I can skip a couple steps.



It's comprised mainly of coconut oil, so, it solidifies at room temperature. I melted mine then added it to an applicator bottle. Now when I need to use it, I just put the applicator bottle in hot water and wait until it melts.


----------



## LondonDiva (Mar 17, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> I"m in north london, I'll have to venture to Tooting at some point.
> Just didn't feel like heading to south london then back through to north...
> 
> BOOO!!!
> ...



You don't need to venture South. There are tons of Indian shops ALL OVER London. An Indian chemist, health shop, grocery store anywhere with a densley populated area in London you should have no problem getting it. Call PAK it's a Indian run Afro Caribbean hair store in Finsbury Park and see if they stock it. The store is HUGE. 

There are loads of PAK's all over London. Here is the supermarket number you should be able to get it in there.
*PAK Trading Co*



              	  35, Stroud Green Rd, 	 	 	 	 	  Finsbury Park, 	 	 	  London, 	 	 	 	  N4 3EF 	 
		    Tel: *         020 7281 4545     * 

*Supermarkets*


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 17, 2007)

@LondonDiva
I went to three yesterday, in different parts or north london, and one BSS (that's where I got the amla oil)

But no vatika oil, at all.

Or did they even understand me,

They were looking at me crazy like I wasn't speaking English.


----------



## hothair (Mar 17, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> @LondonDiva
> I went to three yesterday, in different parts or north london, and one BSS (that's where I got the amla oil)
> 
> But no vatika oil, at all.
> ...



What part of North London are you? Pak (finsbury park) doesn't carry it...yet. And I agree a lot in closer to the central areas (Kilburn etc) don't seem to either.  But all the grocery/ Asian shops in Kingsbury (high st) do. To get there check streetmap.co.uk


----------



## missnappylady (Mar 17, 2007)

I love Vatika!! I even like the smell.  I used it mixed with Amla as a prepoo every week and it makes my hair sooooo insanely soft.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Mar 17, 2007)

Sera, how are you pronoucing it?


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 17, 2007)

I try every which way possible, I even write it out for them

LOL

I say va-ti-ka

vay-tee-ka

va-tee-ka

LMAO

Is there any other way?

I just find more often than not, people like to fukk with me in this country and act like they can't understand a simple north american accent.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Mar 17, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Sera, how are you pronoucing it?


 
Lock of Love that's a good question! I notice they pronounce it Wah-Tea-ka Oil (Vatika).
HTH!


----------



## metalkitty (Mar 18, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> The thickness of this oil is that of Coconut oil (that's the base oil). It's great in a color applicator bottle (which is why I use it)! Even with the Sulphur powder in it, it applies as easy as pie!
> 
> I just bought two bottles of Vatika Oil yesterday..time to bottle swap!


 
Thanks, I just bought some this evening and think I'll have to run it under hot water since I live in a cooler climate than you.


----------



## Studio_gal (Mar 18, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:
			
		

> Lock of Love that's a good question! I notice they pronounce it Wah-Tea-ka Oil (Vatika).
> HTH!


 
Thats only because in general they pronounce all 'V's as 'W'.


----------



## stinastina (Mar 18, 2007)

metalkitty said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just bought some this evening and think I'll have to run it under hot water since I live in a cooler climate than you.



I just rub it in my hands and it melts.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm loving this thread.  

I've been using this and I love it.  My sides are filling in beautifully.  The thickness and the shine are out of this world!   I gave the rest of my bottle to my mom and now she has fallin' head over heels for it. 

Any more updates?


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been using this along with Alma Oil for about 2 weeks and I love the shine that it gives me.  I am just having the hardest time getting it out of the bottle.  Do you heat the whole bottle up on should I just run it under hot water for a few seconds before I am using it?


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 4, 2007)

LadyR said:
			
		

> I have been using this along with Alma Oil for about 2 weeks and I love the shine that it gives me. I am just having the hardest time getting it out of the bottle. Do you heat the whole bottle up on should I just run it under hot water for a few seconds before I am using it?


 
This is the same damn problem I had when I used it for the first time the other day and I thought it was just me.  I ran the whole bottle under hot water but I only needed a little to mix into a prepoo concoction I was mixing. That still didn't melt it all though.  How are people getting it out of the bottle because mine is thick?


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 4, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> This is the same damn problem I had when I used it for the first time the other day and I thought it was just me.  I ran the whole bottle under hot water but I only needed a little to mix into a prepoo concoction I was mixing. That still didn't melt it all though.  How are people getting it out of the bottle because mine is thick?



I use a color applicator bottle, I usually transfer about 2-3 ounces at a time. 

Liquify it all FIRST, shake and then put a lesser amount in the bottle of your choice. Using a smaller amount will require less time to warm it up.  When you've run out, then simply reheat the original bottle and do it again.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Vixxen!


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah when I got mine it was hard as a rock.  I just took a cup of water, but it in the microwave to get it boilinghot, sit the Vatika Oil bottle in it and I let it sit for 5-6 minutes (or until melted).  But the killer part is I have to do this everytime.  I will VWVixen's technique too.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 4, 2007)

You're welcome!!

Keep in mind, it's still going to solidify but the effort to liquify will be less, warm/hot tap water will suffice.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 4, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I use a color applicator bottle, I usually transfer about 2-3 ounces at a time.
> 
> Liquify it all FIRST, shake and then put a lesser amount in the bottle of your choice. Using a smaller amount will require less time to warm it up.  When you've run out, then simply reheat the original bottle and do it again.



This is exactly how I use it.  The applicator bottle is waaaaaay better and it has the point so you don't have to go digging for anything and you can see the consistency of it in the applicator bottle.

Much better way to use it, highly recommended.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Apr 4, 2007)

you can also pop it in the microwave for 10 seconds. i used to do this every day.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Apr 4, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> I try every which way possible, I even write it out for them
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


 
this is the way i pronouce it too.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Apr 4, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:
			
		

> Lock of Love that's a good question! I notice they pronounce it Wah-Tea-ka Oil (Vatika).
> HTH!


 

you pronouce it wah-tee-kah or va-tee-kah?


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 6, 2007)

For those of you who pre-poo overnight, are you using it on dry hair or washing your hair, applying overnight and then washing again in the am?


----------



## misskris816 (May 6, 2007)

I've seen this oil referenced in many threads, but never really read up on it until now. I'll be stopping by the local indian grocery store tomorrow after work. Thanks for the information, everyone!


----------



## la flaca (May 6, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> Okay I am not one to promote topical growth I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics.
> 
> Pic of vatika oil:
> 
> ...


 
*I got this today but I doesn't have the same ingredients listed here *


----------



## The Girl (May 7, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> For those of you who pre-poo overnight, are you using it on dry hair or washing your hair, applying overnight and then washing again in the am?


I have been soaking my dry hair with it overnight then washing.


----------



## malibu4590 (May 7, 2007)

I use Vatika oil as a part of my weekly DC regimine. I coat my scalp with it then slather a generous mixture of Nexxus Keraphix and Aussie Reconstructor on my hair, cover with a plastic cap, then sit under a heating cap for 30 minutes. When I rinse my hair, it allows the oil to rinse through my hair. I prefer using this method once a week instead of appling Vatika everyday (or every other day) resulting in constantly greasy hair. 

Anybody else do this (or something like it)?


----------



## la flaca (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LocksOfLuV*
_Okay I am not one to promote topical growth I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics.

Pic of vatika oil:





ETA:
Dabur Vatika Hair Oil Coconut Ingredients:
Coconut oil 
Neem Leaves 
Brahmi 
Amla 
Harar 
Bahera 
Kapurkachri 
Henna 
D.M Water 
Cow milk 
Rosemary Oil 
Lemon oil 
Perfume 
Antioxidant - tert. Butyle hydroquinon_

*I got this today but I doesn't have the same ingredients listed here*


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 7, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *LocksOfLuV*
> _Okay I am not one to promote topical growth I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics._
> 
> _Pic of vatika oil:_
> ...


 
OMG really? Did the bottle looks like this? I just restocked on the big bottle of this (it comes with a brush now) and it has the same ingredients.


----------



## The Girl (May 7, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *LocksOfLuV*
> _Okay I am not one to promote topical growth I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics.
> 
> Pic of vatika oil:
> ...


ugh oh what were the ingredients of yours?


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 7, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:
			
		

> ugh oh what were the ingredients of yours?


 
Yeah what are your ingredients?


----------



## wheezy807 (May 7, 2007)

I just bought this a week ago and have uesd it twice, so far so good. Surprisingly, the scent don't bother me. Mind you, i couldn't tolerate  the scents of WGO, wonder 8 oil, and mo' body vitale essential oils. I guess this scent is far less overprowering than the others? Well anyway i read this whole thread LOL! My question is i read mentioning of two other oils alma and amnol oil. Is it safe to assume these are two different oils?


----------



## la flaca (May 7, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *LocksOfLuV*
> _Okay I am not one to promote topical growth I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics._
> 
> _Pic of vatika oil:_
> ...


 
Dabur Vatika Enriched Coconut Hair oil
Pure Coconut oil with Henna, Amla & lemon

*Ingredients:*
Henna
Amla dry fruit
Lemon oil
Brahmi plant
Neen leaves
Harar dry fruit
Bahera dry fruit
Kapurkachari Rhizome
Sugandhit Rhizome
Dugdha
Sugandhit Dravyas
Nariyal Tail

The bottle looks like this one

http://www.dabur.com/EN/products/personal_care/Hair_Care/Vatika/HairOil/

*It's missing*    
D.M Water 
Cow milk 
Rosemary oil
Perfume 
Antioxidant - tert. Butyle hydroquinon


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 7, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Henna
> Amla dry fruit
> Lemon oil
> Brahmi plant
> ...


 
That's exactly how my bottle looks too.  Weiiiiird.

I never even heard of some of those herbs. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 7, 2007)

I looked up some of the questionable ingredients and it sounds like it would work as the other vatika oil would. Sounds pretty good:


Henna
Amla dry fruit
Lemon oil
Brahmi plant
Neen leaves
*Harar dry frut*-Tropical Almond
*Bahera dry frut*-The herb is also used as hair tonic â€“ the oil removes graying, balding, makes the hair darker. (Make hair oil by boiling leaf juice in coconut oil).
*Kapurkachari Rhizome-*antiseptic-used for treatment of astha, aches, and pains
asthma and internal injury. Powder
of *rhizome* is used as an antiseptic
agent and as poultice for various
aches and pains
*Sugandhit Rhizome*-? all I could find "*Herb* with a pleasant, fragrant scent and a pungent taste"
*Dugdha*-milk
*Sugandhit Dravyas*-couldnt find anything except "aromatic drugs" 
*Nariyal Tail*-coconut oil


----------



## la flaca (May 7, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> I looked up some of the questionable ingredients and it sounds like it would work as the other vatika oil would. Sounds pretty good:
> 
> 
> Henna
> ...


 
Thanks, I was thinking about that as I was surfing the net looking for a new version or something, I guess I am just missing the rosemary oil


----------



## Aalize (May 7, 2007)

La flaca yours probably just the Indian version, so it will have only the indian name for the herbs. Mine is export quality and has the common name of the herbs and the indian name in brackets. Make sense?


----------



## misskris816 (May 7, 2007)

I went to a local indian grocery after work and bought this.  I talked to the cashier and told her about this website and how some of us are starting to use this for our hair, she seemed really intrigued because she asked what the website was called. During conversation she stated that she used this on her own hair so I asked her how she used it and she said "I pour this over my hair and massage my scalp all over. Make sure you microwave it a few seconds before you use it. I leave it in overnight and then wash it out in the morning. I'm not a spokesperson for this product, but believe me, you'll see the difference." Shoot, that was all I needed to hear! I'm going to use it as a pre-poo this weekend.


----------



## misskris816 (May 7, 2007)

Here is a website with some reviews on Vatika Oil for those who are interested:
http://www.mouthshut.com/product-reviews/Dabur_Vatika_Hair_Oil-925004768.html


----------



## la flaca (May 8, 2007)

Aalize said:
			
		

> La flaca yours probably just the Indian version, so it will have only the indian name for the herbs. Mine is export quality and has the common name of the herbs and the indian name in brackets. Make sense?


 
Yes, it does.......thanks  We are gonna need some translators in here


----------



## mercedes826 (May 8, 2007)

You guys are tempting me to by this. I don't know how I can use it in my  regime. Any suggestions?


----------



## la flaca (May 10, 2007)

Ok. This is my first review in all the products I have. I LOVEEEEEEE VATIKA OIL why I didn't get this before? Why I didn't know about it? 

It's official Vatika oil & castor oil are staples forever

Thank you ladies my hair and I love ya'll


----------



## gloomgeisha (May 10, 2007)

I just hopped on the Vatika Oil bandwagon and it's so awesome that this thread popped up. I have my afro-puffs marinating in it under two baggies right now. This oil makes my hair melt instantly, even when it's dry. And it's light and I actually like the scent- though I can't really describe it.


----------



## Kayluv (May 10, 2007)

I bought this last night from a Indian Grocer here in Miami. The smell is quite pungent! I put a little on my hair last night and hoped that the smell would not offend my husband. My hair did feel soft this morning, but I plan on using this as a prepoo because I don't think I can take the smell on a daily basis. I am looking forward to see the results after I wash my hair this weekend.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2007)

Kayluv said:
			
		

> I bought this last night from a Indian Grocer here in Miami. The smell is quite pungent! I put a little on my hair last night and hoped that the smell would not offend my husband. My hair did feel soft this morning, but I plan on using this as a prepoo because I don't think I can take the smell on a daily basis. I am looking forward to see the results after I wash my hair this weekend.


 
I'm going to Miami this week...are there any Indian stores in South Beach or surrounding areas?


----------



## Kayluv (May 10, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> I'm going to Miami this week...are there any Indian stores in South Beach or surrounding areas?


 

I found it at a local store in West Kendall located at 137th Avenue and 84th Street.


----------



## delecie (May 10, 2007)

Kayluv said:
			
		

> I found it at a local store in West Kendall located at 137th Avenue and 84th Street.


 
I purchased my first Indian products from this store (Indo American Grocery). The proprietor was very nice but talkative and what should have been a 5-10 minute visit turned into 35 minutes.  

Nice & Wavy:

Check this link: http://www.thokalath.com/florida/grocery_stores.php
There is a store on Lincoln Road that might be near where you will be staying.


----------



## DMarie (May 10, 2007)

Hey, could someone tell me where I could find the Vatika Oil?? I searched for indian stores near me and came up with nothing. I also searched online and was just as successful. I went to eastwestbazaar.com but they want 11 dollars for shipping for 4 bottles and I bottle of amla oil, even though the 300 ml bottle is 4 something verses 8 something seen online else where. And eastwestbazaar is in Canada.  Help!! I've been looking for a new moisturizer and think this will be my newest one that I try. I'm not opposed to buying online. I live in the hampton roads area of Virginia.

DMarie


----------



## HERicane10 (May 10, 2007)

DMarie said:
			
		

> Hey, could someone tell me where I could find the Vatika Oil?? I searched for indian stores near me and came up with nothing. I also searched online and was just as successful. I went to eastwestbazaar.com but they want 11 dollars for shipping for 4 bottles and I bottle of amla oil, even though the 300 ml bottle is 4 something verses 8 something seen online else where. And eastwestbazaar is in Canada.  Help!! I've been looking for a new moisturizer and think this will be my newest one that I try. I'm not opposed to buying online. I live in the hampton roads area of Virginia.
> 
> DMarie



try here:

Filipino-Indian Supermarket
1914 Fremont Blvd
Seaside, CA 93955

(831) 394-9175


----------



## la flaca (May 10, 2007)

DMarie said:
			
		

> Hey, could someone tell me where I could find the Vatika Oil?? I searched for indian stores near me and came up with nothing. I also searched online and was just as successful. I went to eastwestbazaar.com but they want 11 dollars for shipping for 4 bottles and I bottle of amla oil, even though the 300 ml bottle is 4 something verses 8 something seen online else where. And eastwestbazaar is in Canada. Help!! I've been looking for a new moisturizer and think this will be my newest one that I try. I'm not opposed to buying online. I live in the hampton roads area of Virginia.
> 
> DMarie


 
Try here is very cheap too 

http://www.qualityspices.com/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/kundanfo/shopzone30.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=318&p_catid=


----------



## DMarie (May 10, 2007)

I found a store near me on a similar link that you listed. I'll try to visit this weekend before I order online.

thanks ladies.
DMarie




			
				delecie said:
			
		

> I purchased my first Indian products from this store (Indo American Grocery). The proprietor was very nice but talkative and what should have been a 5-10 minute visit turned into 35 minutes.
> 
> Nice & Wavy:
> 
> ...


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 10, 2007)

I love this stuff. It smells good, works wonderfully, and only cost $3.50. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## pressncurl (May 10, 2007)

I'm so excited to try this.  I found it today at an Indian Grocer near me.  It was only $3.79 for 300 mL.  I did notice on the back though that it says best if used within 24 months.  Hopefully this means within 24 months of opening because mine was manufactured in 10/04.


----------



## LiLi (May 10, 2007)

la flaca said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *LocksOfLuV*
> _Okay I am not one to promote topical growth I don't have any before or after pics because like I said I never had problems with the hairline so why even take pics.
> 
> Pic of vatika oil:
> ...



That is an older bottle.  I bought a bottle like that about 3 years ago.  They don't make it like that any longer.  Check the back of the bottle for the date.  It's good up until that date.


----------



## HERicane10 (May 10, 2007)

LiLi said:
			
		

> That is an older bottle.  I bought a bottle like that about 3 years ago.  They don't make it like that any longer.  Check the back of the bottle for the date.  It's good up until that date.



What are the new ingredients, LiLi? Like can I whip up my own batch now?   You know I'm serious 'bout my mixing!


----------



## LiLi (May 10, 2007)

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> What are the new ingredients, LiLi? Like can I whip up my own batch now?   You know I'm serious 'bout my mixing!



Do your thang girl!! 

Someone posted the ingredients of the new one, one page back:

Dabur Vatika Enriched Coconut Hair oil
Pure Coconut oil with Henna, Amla & lemon

*Ingredients:*
Henna
Amla dry fruit
Lemon oil
Brahmi plant
Neen leaves
Harar dry fruit
Bahera dry fruit
Kapurkachari Rhizome
Sugandhit Rhizome
Dugdha
Sugandhit Dravyas
Nariyal Tail


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 10, 2007)

Ok that final im jumpin on the band wagon  ....checking the local indian store this weekend


----------



## ChoKitty (May 10, 2007)

I'm jumping on too...I ordered from my normal site..the asian food company. It should be here tomorrow or Saturday..


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 10, 2007)

I just did my Caruso rollerset using Vatika and my hair is so shiny and healthy looking. I usually use Alma but I've become a bit heavy-handed on the alma, so I tried Vatika. My hair loves it. So much shine and bounce, plus Caruso really helps.


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 11, 2007)

pressncurl said:
			
		

> I'm so excited to try this.  I found it today at an Indian Grocer near me.  It was only $3.79 for 300 mL.  I did notice on the back though that it says best if used within 24 months.  Hopefully this means within 24 months of opening because mine was manufactured in 10/04.


I noticed this too, but on mine it says use within 15 months of manufacture date. The md on it is 09-06. For those who ordered on-line was the oil you got manufactured this year?


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 11, 2007)

Ok Ok I brought down and brought some er this week and I must say that I am pleasantly surprised!!!!!!  My braidout were coming out every hard befores because of the EVOO I was using, but this week my hair is looks and feels much fuller and has a really nice shine.  I did a cowash with White Rain Tropical Coconut conditioner, 2 tsps vatika oil and 1 tsp of castor oil on Tuesday.  My braidout was very defined and curly with a full look.  This is oh so important since I have fine hair.  My hair didn't feel weighed down either.  Last night I did my second co wash using Suave milk and honey, castor oil and vatika today my hair is really soft and shiny again.  My hair is straight and smooth like my phony ponytail.  This stuff is a keeper, I will use EVOO and honey just in my deep conditioners from now on


----------



## malachi74 (May 12, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> This is the same damn problem I had when I used it for the first time the other day and I thought it was just me.  I ran the whole bottle under hot water but I only needed a little to mix into a prepoo concoction I was mixing. That still didn't melt it all though.  How are people getting it out of the bottle because mine is thick?



Ladies, I usually do my hair while i'm watching TV. I put the bottle between my thighs while sitting and watch tv for about 10 minutes. Within ten minutes it's liquid from body heat and I'm ready to start my hair. I think that could work for everyone, or maybe I'm just "hot in the pants", like my SO says. lol

Anyway, I also wanted to mention that on my bottle of Vatika oil it says that it expires within 24 months from the manufacturing date. Maybe y'all who think it stinks are using old product b/c my bottle smells like lemons and coconut and that is nothing like old curry or coffee.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 12, 2007)

malachi74 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I usually do my hair while i'm watching TV. I put the bottle between my thighs while sitting and watch tv for about 10 minutes. Within ten minutes it's liquid from body heat and I'm ready to start my hair. I think that could work for everyone, or maybe I'm just "hot in the pants", like my SO says. lol
> 
> Anyway, I also wanted to mention that on my bottle of Vatika oil it says that it expires within 24 months from the manufacturing date. Maybe y'all who think it stinks are using old product b/c my bottle smells like lemons and coconut and that is nothing like old curry or coffee.


 
Naw, mines is practically brand new and it just smells like curry .

I am glad yall are having good results.


----------



## ChoKitty (May 12, 2007)

I got mine today. It smells yummy. I'm kinda sad I paid 20 for such small bottles. Can't wait to try it though


----------



## wheezy807 (May 13, 2007)

YamisGirl said:
			
		

> I got mine today. It smells yummy. I'm kinda sad I paid 20 for such small bottles. Can't wait to try it though


 

That sounds like too much. How many bottles did you get and how many ml were they?  Under the direction on the back of the bottle mines says net volume 150ml and it was 1.99 @ da indian store.


----------



## ChoKitty (May 13, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> That sounds like too much. How many bottles did you get and how many ml were they? Under the direction on the back of the bottle mines says net volume 150ml and it was 1.99 @ da indian store.


 
I got three 150 bottles...I wish there was an indian market near me, but I've searched and their isn't. I've got one indian store, and its mostly a movie place.


----------



## BeaLady (May 14, 2007)

LiLi said:
			
		

> That is an older bottle.  I bought a bottle like that about 3 years ago.  They don't make it like that any longer.  Check the back of the bottle for the date.  It's good up until that date.



I just bought some yesterday and it looks like I bought the wrong kind.   My bottle looks just like the one that's posted.  I used it last night and like it a lot .  I'll try to find another Indian store in my area and see if they have the newest product.


----------



## Aalize (May 14, 2007)

YamisGirl said:
			
		

> I got three 150 bottles...I wish there was an indian market near me, but I've searched and their isn't. *I've got one indian store*, and its mostly a movie place.



Did you ask them if there was an Indian grocery store nearby? Maybe they could have guided you in the right direction.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 14, 2007)

BeaLady said:
			
		

> I just bought some yesterday and it looks like I bought the wrong kind. My bottle looks just like the one that's posted. I used it last night and like it a lot . I'll try to find another Indian store in my area and see if they have the newest product.


 

It's the right bottle if it looks like the one posted. It's fine, i have the same exact bottle myself.


----------



## BeaLady (May 14, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> It's the right bottle if it looks like the one posted. It's fine, i have the same exact bottle myself.



Great!   Thank you very much.  I like the results from just one application.  My hair is soft and shiny.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 14, 2007)

wheezy807 said:
			
		

> It's the right bottle if it looks like the one posted. It's fine, i have the same exact bottle myself.


 
Yeah, it's cool. They changed the bottle now. My newer bottle that I just bought looks slightly different.


----------



## ChoKitty (May 14, 2007)

Aalize said:
			
		

> Did you ask them if there was an Indian grocery store nearby? Maybe they could have guided you in the right direction.


 
Yeah, I did. They are supposed to be a grocery store is what he told me. They are an itty bitty hole in the wall kind of place. I went there once to see if they had amla oil, and they had one tiny bottle for more than my big bottles, and said it expired 3 years ago.


----------



## BeaLady (May 14, 2007)

YamisGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did. They are supposed to be a grocery store is what he told me. They are an itty bitty hole in the wall kind of place. I went there once to see if they had amla oil, and they had one tiny bottle for more than my big bottles, and said it expired 3 years ago.



This link was posted in another thread.  It helped me find additional indian stores in my area.  Maybe you can find somewhere else close to you. 
http://www.thokalath.com/grocery/index.php


----------



## pressncurl (May 15, 2007)

OMG, this stuff, y'all . . . it is my newest staple product!  I have used this a few times now, and it significantly reduces the amount of shrinkage I get post wash.  And my hair is so shiny and soft!  I use this right behind my leave-in conditioner (well, after giving the leave-in 1-2 minutes to penetrate).  I am so in love!   Finally, a new product I feel completely comfortable raving about.


----------



## misskris816 (May 15, 2007)

pressncurl said:
			
		

> *OMG, this stuff, y'all . . . it is my newest staple product! I have used this a few times now, and it significantly reduces the amount of shrinkage I get post wash.* And my hair is so shiny and soft! I use this right behind my leave-in conditioner (well, after giving the leave-in 1-2 minutes to penetrate). I am so in love!  Finally, a new product I feel completely comfortable raving about.


 
Co-signing! I was wondering why my hair felt longer in the back after I washed it this past weekend...it really does reduce the amount of shrinkage. My hair feels so thick, shiny, and soft because of this. I can't believe such a great product is so cheap! (I applied it to my hair and scalp the night before I washed.)


----------



## malachi74 (May 17, 2007)

How soon do you think it will be before the vendors start hiking up the price?  I love this stuff; i got my first bottle on eBay about a month ago for $10 incl shipping. At the time I thought that was a good deal 'til y'all started saying you found it at the local Indain grocer for 3-4 bucks!  I'm going to check out the store in my area tomorrow to stock up before too many of my LHCF sisters have walked up in those stores and the owners catch wind of their possible gold mind!


----------



## alundra (May 17, 2007)

I wonder how much it really matters if you use some slightly expired Vatika Oil. I can't seem to find an expiration date on mine, but it works so well. It really makes my hair soft.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 17, 2007)

malachi74 said:
			
		

> How soon do you think it will be before the vendors start hiking up the price? I love this stuff; i got my first bottle on eBay about a month ago for $10 incl shipping. At the time I thought that was a good deal 'til y'all started saying you found it at the local Indain grocer for 3-4 bucks! I'm going to check out the store in my area tomorrow to stock up before too many of my LHCF sisters have walked up in those stores and the owners catch wind of their possible gold mind!


 
As long as we don't go writing them and telling them our sob stories we should be cool.

Once companies feel the demand is up they capitalize off of that. In other words, we should keep our mouths SHUT.


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 17, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:
			
		

> As long as we don't go writing them and telling them our sob stories we should be cool.
> 
> Once companies feel the demand is up they capitalize off of that. In other words, we should keep our mouths SHUT.


But you know we can't! It's gone bring back somebodies kitchen or hairline and the gon start writing testemonials and praising Shiva an Vishnu an nem, next thing you know, $10 a bottle! 

Next time I go into the city, I'm probably gonna get 10 or 12 bottles fo' the long-haired cat jumps outta the bag! LOL


----------



## LocksOfLuV (May 18, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> But you know we can't! It's gone bring back somebodies kitchen or hairline and the gon start writing testemonials and praising Shiva an Vishnu an nem, next thing you know, $10 a bottle!
> 
> Next time I go into the city, I'm probably gonna get 10 or 12 bottles fo' the long-haired cat jumps outta the bag! LOL


 
I know that's right!  I love us, and we are so sweet but dang, if you don't want the price to increase keep your testimonials amongst us. Vinavash don't care how much ur hair is growing. He is thinking about his pockets just like any entrepenuer should be doing. There really is no point in telling them how much you like a product. They will continue/discontinue it at their own will regardless.


----------



## The Girl (May 18, 2007)

alundra said:
			
		

> I wonder how much it really matters if you use some slightly expired Vatika Oil. I can't seem to find an expiration date on mine, but it works so well. It really makes my hair soft.


You know?  I wonder how long you can keep it or if there is a way to preserve it longer...like freeze it or put it in the back of the closet (cool, dark place)?  I am so serious


----------



## luvlonghair (May 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all of your reviews.  I've purchased Vatika and Amla oil tonight and can't wait to see results.  The price was great too! Vatika 10.14oz for $3.49 and Amla 16.9 oz for 3.99.

ETA:  I used the Amla as a prepoo on my scalp and applied Vatika to the ends.  I also applied some Vatika oil to my hair to rollerset my hair.  These are definitely a keeper.  My hair is so soft and shiny.  It also minimized my shedding by 90%


----------



## la flaca (May 19, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> But you know we can't! It's gone bring back somebodies kitchen or hairline and the gon start writing testemonials and praising Shiva an Vishnu an nem, next thing you know, $10 a bottle!
> 
> Next time I go into the city, I'm probably gonna get 10 or 12 bottles fo' the long-haired cat jumps outta the bag! LOL


 
    I know, we can't help it!


----------



## iCandey (May 20, 2007)

I got mine today and really do not mind the smell at all...smells mostly like coconut oil and lemon....  I will use this everyday and see what type of results I get....I had been using BT but my skin doesnt seem to like sulfur-  I have bumps everywhere-.  I will report back but so far so good.  Paid about $3 something for it and I am still within the 24 month expiration date....


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 20, 2007)

luvlonghair said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies for all of your reviews.  I've purchased Vatika and Amla oil tonight and can't wait to see results.  The price was great too! Vatika 10.14oz for $3.49 and Amla 16.9 oz for 3.99.
> 
> ETA:  I used the Amla as a prepoo on my scalp and applied Vatika to the ends.  I also applied some Vatika oil to my hair to rollerset my hair.  These are definitely a keeper.  My hair is so soft and shiny.  It also minimized my shedding by 90%


That's a good price for the Amla, I paid $4.99 for 12 ozs. Did you find this locally or on-line?


----------



## alundra (May 20, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:
			
		

> You know?  I wonder how long you can keep it or if there is a way to preserve it longer...like freeze it or put it in the back of the closet (cool, dark place)?  I am so serious



LOL! That's a good question. Like you're not supposed to put olive oil in direct light or something, it makes it expire quicker if you do?


----------



## The Girl (May 20, 2007)

alundra said:
			
		

> LOL! That's a good question. Like you're not supposed to put olive oil in direct light or something, it makes it expire quicker if you do?


right bc I just bought 2 more bottles and I want to continue if there is a chance it may go up in price..BUT I don't want it to spoil...


----------



## luvlonghair (May 20, 2007)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> That's a good price for the Amla, I paid $4.99 for 12 ozs. Did you find this locally or on-line?


 
Luckily, I was able to find it locally.  I also purchased the Shikakai powder for 1.99, but I want to try the soap bar instead.  I'm pretty sure I can only find this online


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jun 23, 2007)

Bumping for INeedHair........


----------



## Guapa1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I went to India this week for work and found it in the shop for about $1.50

It was hilarious because they were looking at me like 'What you know 'bout vatika?' That was after they understood what I was trying to say.

Me: Va-tika oil
Them ??
Me: Wa-tika
T: ????
M: Wat-ika?
T:???????
M (suddenly remembering As are pronounced like Us in India): bu-t-ika

T: Oh here is it... LOL

*EDIT* I love the smell, smells like cocnut drops. I've rubbed a little into my braids and my hair just drank it all up.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

hondahoney007 said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to try this. *Is it scented?[/*quote]
> 
> _Smells like coconut to me_
> pleasant smell. Been using it for about 2 years, It definetly helps with thickness and gives you a nice shine.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jun 26, 2007)

Blaque*Angel said:
			
		

> hondahoney007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jun 26, 2007)

I stopped using mines.  I still love it in all, but I am self-conscious about the smell especially during thee summer mos.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been using this and it just maybe replacing my Jojoba oil, I love the consistency not runny or super thick and sticky. The smell is okay not bad but I love how my hair feels


----------



## stacy (Aug 6, 2007)

I just took out my old bottle of Vatika so that I can use up some of the stuff in my bathroom closet. I applied it to my scalp on Sunday and my head has major itchies today! I hope that's good! I have three more weeks until I am at ten weeks and touchup time. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Aug 6, 2007)

I love my Vatika oil and will be ordering some more when mine is about 1/2 way gone, which should be soon. I use in my DC mix, in my henna mixture and to seal my ends daily. I only use a drop daily so that doesn't give me a very strong smell. However, it does cover up the smell of BT.


----------



## The Girl (Aug 6, 2007)

I just went to pick up some more and lo snd behold the price has gone up.  It was low $3.00 when I first bought it.  Now, it was selling for 4.99!  Ok time to stock up before its $10.00 a bottle!...leaves to search the online sellers


----------



## tschizum (Aug 6, 2007)

I Love vatika oil but my hubby hates the smell, It works great as a prepoo


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 6, 2007)

Where are you guys purchasing the amnol oil from (online)???


----------



## mochamadness (Aug 6, 2007)

This is one of my new favorite oils. I've been using it off and on since May and I can't believe how soft my hair feels after using it esp. since my hair isn't too fond of coconut oil.


----------



## God's Anointed (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a full bottle at home and i just used this yesterday after i deep conditioned my hair.  All i did was rinse the deep conditioner in the shower, applied vatika for a few minutes and then rinsed.  I love that my hair finally is able to hold moisture for once.  It felt good this morning after my hair completely dried.  I think i will be purchasing a bigger bottle next time!


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 7, 2007)

MrsHouston said:


> *Where are you guys purchasing the amnol oil from (online)???*




Bumping for replies


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 7, 2007)

I googled it and alot of online sites came up but they were expensive compared to what I pay at a local Indian food market. 

Here's a few links if you would like to check out the price and shipping:

http://www.qualityspices.com/cgi-bi...pzone30.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=318&p_catid 

http://store.asianfoodcompany.com/healthline-oils.html

http://www.indiaplaza.com/beautycare/pd.aspx?sku=301670



MrsHouston said:


> [/b] Bumping for replies


----------



## MochaSilk (Aug 7, 2007)

JustMeSteph said:


> I just went to pick up some more and lo snd behold the price has gone up.  *It was low $3.00 when I first bought it.  Now, it was selling for 4.99!*  Ok time to stock up before its $10.00 a bottle!...leaves to search the online sellers



What size bottle?  The little one, or the larger one that comes with the brush?  The larger one here is $5.49.

I'm afraid of that price hike as well.  I'll be buying a few bottles next visit.


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 7, 2007)

BeautifulWideEyes said:


> I googled it and alot of online sites came up but they were expensive compared to what I pay at a local Indian food market.
> 
> Here's a few links if you would like to check out the price and shipping:
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! (hugs)


----------



## RecipeBABY (Aug 7, 2007)

im so happy someone put links up.. thanks


----------



## The Girl (Aug 8, 2007)

TBeBe said:


> What size bottle?  The little one, or the larger one that comes with the brush?  The larger one here is $5.49.
> 
> I'm afraid of that price hike as well.  I'll be buying a few bottles next visit.


The 300 ml one but after looking around online I must have gotten it at a steal!  I should have stocked up!


----------



## Daisimae (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I want to try this.  Has it made anyone's hair darker?


----------



## MrsHouston (Aug 23, 2007)

Question:  How are you guys softening the mango butter???  Help!


----------



## hothair (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes it does seem to make my hair colour go darker I mix it in with my sulphur mix and daily spray...


Daisimae said:


> I think I want to try this.  Has it made anyone's hair darker?


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone still using vatika oil? Any more testimonials? 

It just dawned on me today that there is an indian grocer up the street. I went into today, looking for amla oil but they were all out.  So I decided to try vatika instead.

I paid $3.99 for the 10 oz bottle. I got super excited and decided to try it as soon as I got home. It's currently marinating on top of my head.  Can't wait to see if I like the results. I want shiny and silky hair too.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been using it for about a week now and I like it.


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 4, 2007)

Daisimae said:


> I think I want to try this.  Has it made anyone's hair darker?



Yes it's made my hair almost black and I love it.


----------



## MsKipani (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's the direct website -
http://www.dabur.com/EN/products/personal_care/Hair_Care/Vatika/HairOil/

I'm ordering mine today!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 5, 2007)

So I tried the vatika oil last night.....

....And I LOVE IT!

I used it as a pre-poo and let it sit for a couple of hours before co-washing. 
I wake up this morning and my hair is soft, soft, soft, and nicely moisturized.  It even feels different. Definitely silkier, as someone mentioned before. I'm sold on the bottle's promises to nourish the hair from the inside out. This oil will be a staple in my regimen from now on.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Sep 27, 2007)

I just came back from the Indian grocery store on 28th and Lexington (New York, NY)....definitely something I needed in my hair. I am doing an overnight pree-poo. It feels great already. Hopefully this will help me with retention...we shall see!


----------



## hothair (Sep 27, 2007)

Daisimae said:


> I think I want to try this.  *Has it made anyone's hair darker?*



 I just re-did my weave and my hair was looking lush (it was so shiny it looked wet) i think the vatika is definitely darkening my hair cause I coloured it a medium brown colour before I did the weave just over 3 weeks later my hair looks black! I don't really mind though I'll just colour again later in the year. I use the vatika on my scalp in the morning and then my MN/ sulphur mix at night and my hair seems to be thriving HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 19, 2007)

LocksOfLuV said:


> Okay I am not one to promote topical growth enhancers, not saying I have something against them, it's just that I am too lazy to try them. And I always feel that when doing such it is best to post before and after pics, which I don't have. So with that being said, I am going to call this a "recommendation" rather than a growth/enhancer story. Let me start by saying I also never had problems with my hair line thinning, sides yes, hairline never.
> 
> Okay, so now that winter has began (and I am in the cold cold state of Ohio) I have been noticing some flakes around my hair line and part ( I usually bun so my part is in the middle). Not dandruff because it couldn't be "scratched up" like most dandruff, just flaky dryness. So I ventured onto trying stuff to put on it. Moisturizers gave me pimples, kemi oyl game me dandruff, and so on and so on.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Snap, that is why I LOVE LOVE LOVE this board


----------



## Energist (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya know... I think the Vatika progress sort of sneaks up on you, because while I was using it (haven't used it for like 3 weeks now) I didn't notice anything much aside from the smell (which my husband hates) and luster it gave to my hair.

Now I am noticing a lot of thickness in areas that I had some concern about before and I think it's because of this stuff.  I think it's a keeper


----------



## Zeal (Oct 19, 2007)

Energist said:


> Ya know... I think the Vatika progress sort of sneaks up on you, because while I was using it (haven't used it for like 3 weeks now) I didn't notice anything much aside from the* smell* (which my husband hates) and luster it gave to my hair.
> 
> Now I am noticing a lot of thickness in areas that I had some concern about before and I think it's because of this stuff. I think it's a keeper


 
 I like the smell.  Am I weird?


----------



## lennet93 (Oct 19, 2007)

Zeal said:


> *I like the smell. Am I weird*?


 

I like the smell too...


----------



## Energist (Oct 20, 2007)

Zeal said:


> I like the smell. Am I weird?


 
No you're not weird, because I liked the smell at first too  I think that after a while the smell can get to you.  It feels like constant aroma around your head or maybe it was that I od'd on it


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm curious to know how you ladies are using Vatika Oil?  I used it only once and I can't seem to find out how to use it.  Are you pouring the oil over your head or are you mixing it with stuff like DCs or something?  How are you all prepooing with it?  Forgive me for conducting a questionare  but I'm getting a tad frustrated with this stuff now b/c I simply can't figure out how to use it!!


----------



## pressncurl (Oct 20, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> I'm curious to know how you ladies are using Vatika Oil?  I used it only once and I can't seem to find out how to use it.  Are you pouring the oil over your head or are you mixing it with stuff like DCs or something?  How are you all prepooing with it?  Forgive me for conducting a questionare  but I'm getting a tad frustrated with this stuff now b/c I simply can't figure out how to use it!!



All of the above.   I use the oil for scalp massages.  If I use it for a prepoo hot oil treatment, I heat it in the microwave a bit the night before (or a few hours before) washing and apply all over my hair, then place a plastic baggy over my head until I'm ready to wash.  I also apply it lightly to my hair post-wash, right after applying my leave-in conditioner.  Occasionally, I will mix it with the leave in and apply them both together.  I get amazing shine and my hair doesn't feel too greasy.  I don't mix it with my deep conditioner.


----------



## The Girl (Oct 20, 2007)

miss_cherokee said:


> I'm curious to know how you ladies are using Vatika Oil?  I used it only once and I can't seem to find out how to use it.  Are you pouring the oil over your head or are you mixing it with stuff like DCs or something?  How are you all prepooing with it?  Forgive me for conducting a questionare  but I'm getting a tad frustrated with this stuff now b/c I simply can't figure out how to use it!!



I use it to seal my moisturizer with.  I also use it when I massage my babies' scalp.  As a pre poo I just slather it on.  It seems like it should be a greasy mess but somehow it never works out that way, like it doesn't just sit on the hair.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Oct 20, 2007)

pressncurl said:


> All of the above.  I use the oil for scalp massages. If I use it for a prepoo hot oil treatment, I heat it in the microwave a bit the night before (or a few hours before) washing and apply all over my hair, then place a plastic baggy over my head until I'm ready to wash. I also apply it lightly to my hair post-wash, right after applying my leave-in conditioner. Occasionally, I will mix it with the leave in and apply them both together. I get amazing shine and my hair doesn't feel too greasy. I don't mix it with my deep conditioner.


Thanks pressncurl and justmesteph!


----------



## LongHairDreams (Dec 22, 2007)

Is anyone mixing their vatika with amla oil and just applying it to the scalp without washing it out? TIA.

Also, my vatika oil smells good but I added some peppermint oil because I like the tingling feeling. Maybe the ladies who's smells bad can add some peppermint or something else to make it smell better.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 22, 2007)

pressncurl said:


> All of the above.  I use the oil for scalp massages. If I use it for a prepoo hot oil treatment, I heat it in the microwave a bit the night before (or a few hours before) washing and apply all over my hair, then place a plastic baggy over my head until I'm ready to wash. I also apply it lightly to my hair post-wash, right after applying my leave-in conditioner. Occasionally, I will mix it with the leave in and apply them both together. I get amazing shine and my hair doesn't feel too greasy. I don't mix it with my deep conditioner.


It's amazing how this stuff give my hair shine and luster with out weighing it down. It renders all serum products useless for shine in my opinion.


----------



## angellazette (Dec 22, 2007)

fnggrant said:


> Is anyone mixing their vatika with amla oil and just applying it to the scalp without washing it out? TIA.
> 
> Also, my vatika oil smells good but I added some peppermint oil because I like the tingling feeling. Maybe the ladies who's smells bad can add some peppermint or something else to make it smell better.




Well I infused mine with Amla powder and I apply it to my scalp and hair and don't wash it out.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have major hairline and temple thinnage, i'm definitely going to give this a shot.  i wonder if they have it at vitacost...


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 23, 2007)

I LOVE vatika oil so much.  It's absolutely one of my staples now.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in straight PJ mode.  Ain't nothing gonna stop me except maybe PJ Anonymous and the twelve steps.  I'm going to stop at our biggest Indian store tonight on the way to dinner with my hubby for date night. I'm picking up Vatika and Amla (i'm practicing pronouncing it with the 'w' and 'u').  I'll probably also pick up some garam masala and some other spices whilst I'm at it.

Someone earlier in this thread mentioned that they don't know where to put all of their stuff.  Well, I put all of my stuff on a box covered with a cloth in the corner of my room.  Kind of a shrine .  The box underneath is the box that my husband's impulse $1500 dollar Bose home theatre system came in.  When he has a problem with the money I'm spending on my products - I just lift the cloth and he shuts right up.

I might mix it with MN but I've noticed a little bit of breakage since I started MN.  This might help stop that.  

Gracias much for the info.  

Can I use it on my 11 year old's hair?  She's in breakage denial since she snuck and let my mother wallbash and my cousin put a relaxer in her head.  Her sides and back is so damaged, it's another color.  She still thinks that her hair is long in those spots.  Let's pray for the little hard headed heifer.


----------



## iCandey (Jan 6, 2008)

my mother bought me vatika oil and it SMELLED....  I looked and it was different than my original bottle, no expiration date and different ingredients... I am throwing it out bc I am scared of the new ingredients.... anyone using I supppose its the newer vatika that has the hydroquinone in it... is your hair ok?


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 6, 2008)

ICandey, 

Apparently there are two types of Vatika: one regular and one of "export quality". The first bottle I got was small- the export quality. It smelled a bit "Indian" to me, but the results were great! So I replenished with the larger bottle. It smelled way better, like coconut. However, it was much heavier and I didn't feel yeilded the same results. When I compared bottles, that is when I noticed the difference. The ingredients are the same, but I imagine the quality of ingredients used (and perhaps the concentrations) is what makes the difference. I stick with the small export quality size now and prefer it if it smells "Indian". 

This may account for the difference you are noticing.

*This may have been addressed on this thread,  I haven't read it completely.


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, and about a year ago we had a whole discussion about the hydrquinone. There was a lady on here who was a chemist (what ever happended to Navsegda?) and she and others discussed that there were no implications of using the product in the hair. The one I have has it also. HTH!


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 6, 2008)

This is my last comment on this, I promise! 


I am begining to wonder if people are paying attention to what you are reading. There have been many posts about products being expired, but many Indian products are stamped based on when they were manufactured. For example, my Vatika that I have from last year is stamped "07/06" and then it says "use within two years of manufacture". 

I'm just saying. It can't be that everyone is buying all this expired stuff and this would explain a lot of it. Just an FYI.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2008)

navsegda said:


> Oh, it's scented alright. As someone else put it, *it smells like really bad Indian curry.*
> 
> I do love the list of ingredients in it. That's one reason why I bought it and why I force myself to tolerate the smell. I use it to prepoo most often...but when I put a little on my hair after shampoo days, I always add a little Amla Lite oil to combat the smell.
> 
> P.S. I ordered mine from eastwestbazaar.com


 
*Check the date on your vatika oil, it may be expired*. My Vatika oil smells divine - like coconut actually and I like the smell of coconuts, I guess it's because I live here in the tropics. I've only been sealing with mine so far but now I have a new use for it. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jan 6, 2008)

navsegda said:


> Oh, it's scented alright.  As someone else put it, it smells like really bad Indian curry.
> 
> I do love the list of ingredients in it.  That's one reason why I bought it and why I force myself to tolerate the smell.  I use it to prepoo most often...but when I put a little on my hair after shampoo days, I always add a little Amla Lite oil to combat the smell.
> 
> P.S.  I ordered mine from eastwestbazaar.com



I think your bottle is bad. Mine smelled like coconuts and lemon (which surprisingly was a really nice combination)


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Jan 6, 2008)

Funny this thread should pop up because I just brought the Vatika and Alma Oil from Amazon and it came last Friday.

So now, I am going to try this stuff on my hair starting today. It's weird because I kinda feel like I don't know how to use this stuff either. I kinda feel like if I put it on my scalp and hair for like an hour, then rinse it out, I feel like I'm rinsing the product right out.

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## iCandey (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay thanks, if Hydroquinone is ok to use on hair I will finish out the smell bottles.... maybe just use before a wash.....


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 7, 2008)

******BUMPING********


----------



## tetbelle (Jan 7, 2008)

I use this too it makes my hair shiny and soft without feeling greasy.  I bought another bottle at a local grocer today a 5.0oz bottle was $1.99


----------



## MsCounsel (Jan 7, 2008)

I SWEAR THIS SITE HAS SOME KIND OF ESP IN MY HEAD!!!! EVERY TIME I COME ON HERE TO GET INFORMATION OR RESEARCH A SPECIFIC TOPIC I PERFORM A SEARCH, THE FUNCTION DOESN'T WORK, I GET FRUSTRATED AND GIVE UP.  LATER ON, I PERUSE ONLY TO FIND THE TOPIC THAT I WANTED TO READ ABOUT.  THIS IS VERY WEIRD!!!!!!!!

Now I'll go read the thread.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 8, 2008)

Does Vatika Oil cleans your hair like Shikakai oil does?


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 8, 2008)

luvmesumhair said:


> Does Vatika Oil cleans your hair like Shikakai oil does?


 
I don't think so but I've really only been using it for sealing and not on my scalp.


----------



## remnant (Mar 8, 2008)

BUMPING BUMP BUMP


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok im sold im gonna buy some vatika 2morrow


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Lord, another oil to add to my shopping list


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm on a use it up challenge so I won't have to buy any but I have a big bottle to use. I'll be glad when its warm enough for the oil to liquify!! LOL I got tired of warming the bottle to get it to melt this winter!


----------



## CocoBunny (Apr 9, 2008)

BeaLady said:


> This link was posted in another thread. It helped me find additional indian stores in my area. Maybe you can find somewhere else close to you.
> http://www.thokalath.com/grocery/index.php


 
Thank you for the link. It helped me find an Indian store that I NEVER would have found even though it's near where I work.  I am offically a PJ


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 9, 2008)

i found a grocery store round my way so i will be going there to get it instead of buying it online


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 28, 2008)

I got this and the amla oil lite (non sticky edition) at least that's what it says. I've got the OCT and Creme Rinse sitting in my head (well dry now) and I'm about to put this on top of it with some Ojon (good Lawd) and wash it out in the morning, blowdry, and flat iron. We'll see what I think. But I'm excited based upon the testimonials here.


----------



## hothair (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooooh vatika- i've been revisiting favourites but want to wait till its warmer for this one- its annoying when i have to wait for it to melt before using


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just had a delivery of Daburs Vaitika oil today and this bumped thread has just made me order two more LARGE bottles.
I guess its good to stock up.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 8, 2008)

i read somewhere that it is solid. mine is liquid


----------



## CocoBunny (May 8, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i read somewhere that it is solid. mine is liquid


 Depending on the temp mine is sometime liquid, sometimes solid.


----------



## MonPetite (May 8, 2008)

I've reviewed this and some other products from the Dabur line. It's definitely a great product. The only oil I risk a break out for. Now you KNOW that's a good product.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 8, 2008)

I love the Dabur Vatika oil, I also love the Fresh Lemony Coconut scent, I use it on my daughter for her dry scalp, I just do a hot oil treatment with it before a shampoo and her scalp is good to go all week, she has no itching nor flaking. I always stock on this!!!


----------



## carib_n_curly (May 8, 2008)

*i used that on my scalp every day for a while and my hair did grow faster and my NG was looser and when i washed my hair it was shiner also my NG is more silky. i still use it on my scalp but now 2 time a week*


----------



## miami74 (May 9, 2008)

This oil sounds promising!  I recently started using Vatika Oil.  Love it so far.  I oil my scalp and massage with it every other day.  Its soothes the itching.  Love the scent.  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## talata (May 9, 2008)

I absolutely  loooove my Vatika oil. I mix it with amla oil for my pre-poos but I've realized I've been using it alone more often lately. IMHO it works waaaay better than the Amla oil alone or even mixed. 

Actually I'm thinking of making my own Amla Oil by fusing some Amla Powder with coconut oil. Only problem is... I still have 2 unused 500ml bottles sitting here - That'll teach the PJ in me .

Anyways, Vatika is great and I'm glad I found it. I also use it to oil my scalp almost daily and mix some with my DCs for extra shine.

Oh by the way, my SO brought me a couple of bottles from India a couple of months ago and they have a cool new bottle. I smells way better too. I'll post a  photo soon as I remember to take it.

--


----------



## miami74 (May 10, 2008)

talata said:


> I absolutely  loooove my Vatika oil. I mix it with amla oil for my pre-poos but I've realized I've been using it alone more often lately. IMHO it works waaaay better than the Amla oil alone or even mixed.
> 
> Actually I'm thinking of making my own Amla Oil by fusing some Amla Powder with coconut oil. Only problem is... I still have 2 unused 500ml bottles sitting here - That'll teach the PJ in me .
> 
> ...



Sounds great.  And good luck on your hair journey!


----------



## ricochet (May 11, 2008)

Not to rain on anyone's parade but I felt I needed to share the info regarding an ingredient in Dabur Vatika oil that may raise some eyebrows...TBHQ (t-butyl hydroquinone).  You can read about it here, http://tinyurl.com/4mrocf.  I used vatika oil until I found this information.  The ingredient is the next to the last on the ingredient list, and is probably in the product in a very small amount, but this is just an fyi.  Peace and love, ladies.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 11, 2008)

i read wat u posted and here is what i found. so it is safe 

Determined safe for use in cosmetics, subject to concentration or use limitations - Safe for use in cosmetics with some qualifications


----------



## bee (May 12, 2008)

I've started using it and am hoping for more growth!


----------



## miami74 (May 12, 2008)

micarae said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade but I felt I needed to share the info regarding an ingredient in Dabur Vatika oil that may raise some eyebrows...TBHQ (t-butyl hydroquinone).  You can read about it here, http://tinyurl.com/4mrocf.  I used vatika oil until I found this information.  *The ingredient is the next to the last on the ingredient list*, and is probably in the product in a very small amount, but this is just an fyi.  Peace and love, ladies.



_Where is this in the ingredients?  Here are the ingredients on my Dabur Vatika bottle says:  

Ingredients:  Each 100ml of oil is prepared from Mehndi (Lawsonia inermis) 0.10g, Amla (Emblica officinalis) 0.10g, Lemon Oil (Citrus limon) 0.005 ml, Neem (Azadirachta indica) 0.30g, Brahmi (Hydrocotyl asiatica) 0.30 g, Harar (Terminalia chebula) 0.10g, Bahera (Terminalia belerica) 0.10 g, Kapur Kachri (Hedychium spicatum) 0.10g, Dugdha 0.60 ml, *Sugandhit Dravyas 0.04 ml,* Nariyal Tail (Cocos nucifera) q.s. (Processed as per Tail Pak Vidhi)_


----------



## ricochet (May 12, 2008)

miami74 said:


> _Where is this in the ingredients?  Here are the ingredients on my Dabur Vatika bottle says:
> 
> Ingredients:  Each 100ml of oil is prepared from Mehndi (Lawsonia inermis) 0.10g, Amla (Emblica officinalis) 0.10g, Lemon Oil (Citrus limon) 0.005 ml, Neem (Azadirachta indica) 0.30g, Brahmi (Hydrocotyl asiatica) 0.30 g, Harar (Terminalia chebula) 0.10g, Bahera (Terminalia belerica) 0.10 g, Kapur Kachri (Hedychium spicatum) 0.10g, Dugdha 0.60 ml, *Sugandhit Dravyas 0.04 ml,* Nariyal Tail (Cocos nucifera) q.s. (Processed as per Tail Pak Vidhi)_



Here is the list of ingredients of the bottle I have...your ingredients look completely different from what I am speaking of...my bottle and ingredients are the following:
(Not trying to scare anyone with the TBHQ , as I stated before, just an FYI):

http://tinyurl.com/3l2329

Peace Ladies.


----------



## miami74 (May 13, 2008)

micarae said:


> Here is the list of ingredients of the bottle I have...your ingredients look completely different from what I am speaking of...my bottle and ingredients are the following:
> (Not trying to scare anyone with the TBHQ , as I stated before, just an FYI):
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3l2329
> ...



_Wow, I don't get it.  Your ingredients was worded just like in your reference?  But I have the same bottle!  Look:   http://public.fotki.com/miami74/my-products/products-i-use/068.html_ Maybe some of the other ladies can chime in about this difference.  I would like to know if mine contains "TBHQ" erplexed


----------



## sepiaamor (Nov 6, 2008)

there must be two formulas b/c I found a pic of this one, *1* and this one, *2*. So perhaps there is a version for export, sold outside of india and a version for native sales, for sales inside india. For the record, the ingredients are the essentially the same except for the sugandhit dravyas (aromatic drugs), the dugdha (ayurvedic milk cleanser?) and the TBHQ. Does it work? YES, for me.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 14, 2009)

I found this at an Indian grocery store last wee. Actually, I love the smell ;it's different, The shine it gives is amazing and it keep my hair (particularly the NG) very soft. There is a very high possibility that this will become a staple.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 16, 2016)

Is anyone still using this product?

It's one of my long standing staples.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 16, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> Is anyone still using this product?
> 
> It's one of my long standing staples.



Yes, I definitely still use it and will continue to do so.


----------



## curlicarib (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep, every wash day.


----------



## julzinha (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup, I love it!


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 17, 2016)

When I can find it on the ground.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Still use and love mine that I purchased at an Indian grocery store


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm thinking of trying this on my natural hair. I used this years ago when I was relaxed and remember it making my hair soft and shiny (I never used it on my scalp).


----------



## MsSanz92 (Jan 18, 2016)

I sure do; I use this to prepoo, on my scalp, and for the LOC method. Has anyone tried the new formula with hibiscus?


----------



## trclemons (Jan 18, 2016)

MsSanz92 said:


> I sure do; I use this to prepoo, on my scalp, and for the LOC method. Has anyone tried the new formula with hibiscus?



I didn't know about the new formula , I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 18, 2016)

Isn't hydroquinone toxic ?


----------



## MsSanz92 (Jan 23, 2016)

Kindheart said:


> Isn't hydroquinone toxic ?


Hydroquinone is a popular ingredient in bleaching creams it's a lightening agent. It's banned for sale in Europe and products with up to 4% can be sold in the US over the counter. My Vatika oil doesn't have hydroquinone, nor would it make sense to have it since it's an ingredient mostly added to skin creams


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 23, 2016)

MsSanz92 said:


> Hydroquinone is a popular ingredient in bleaching creams it's a lightening agent. It's banned for sale in Europe and products with up to 4% can be sold in the US over the counter. My Vatika oil doesn't have hydroquinone, nor would it make sense to have it since it's an ingredient mostly added to skin creams


It contains TBHQ 
*tert-Butylhydroquinone* (*TBHQ*, *tertiary butylhydroquinone*) is an aromaticorganic compound which is a type of phenol. *It is a derivative of hydroquinone*, substituted with a _tert_-butyl group.


----------

